# should i do my interior like this or not?



## Mr_LoLo (May 5, 2005)

i have a 71 impala convertible thats white. Was thinking about doing the interior white same as like in the pic.. do you guys think that looks good or is it too much white?
or any other color i should go for? keeping in mind im staying with the white paint job


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

damn this bitch is so white it camouflaged with the web page 














:uh:


----------



## Mr_LoLo (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2009, 01:02 PM~14810798
> *damn this bitch is so white it camouflaged with the web page
> :uh:
> *



my bad forgot the pic... all sweet now :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

its your car, whatever you think would look the best!!

my personal opinion, white interiors look SICK... just make sure it matches properly with the rest of the white on the car...


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

snow white!!! its a sanitary look for sure!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I would do a darker interior with white inserts


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Clean white interiors look bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 20 2009, 08:37 PM~14833105
> *Clean white interiors look bad ass :biggrin:
> *


they look good,but you never want to drive a car with white interior


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 21 2009, 04:34 PM~14840844
> *they look good,but you never want to drive a car with white interior
> *


x2 definitily not with kids


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

If you can keep it clean, hell yes! I did a headliner in white as a test, and before it ever made it in the car it was covered in grease and oil. Mechanical work and white interiors do NOT mix.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr_LoLo_@Aug 18 2009, 07:53 PM~14810688
> *i have a 71 impala convertible thats white. Was thinking about doing the interior white same as like in the pic.. do you guys think that looks good or is it too much white?
> or any other color i should go for? keeping in mind im staying with the white paint job
> 
> *


White matches anything. What's the original interior color? As stated above, go with white if you can keep it clean. It's hard as fuck to keep clean, believe me.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

WHITE/BLK COMBO MAYNE


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

i say two tone blue and do some blue pinstriping.i would also get blue spoked wheels.that's my opinion :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr_LoLo_@Aug 18 2009, 06:53 PM~14810688
> *i have a 71 impala convertible thats white. Was thinking about doing the interior white same as like in the pic.. do you guys think that looks good or is it too much white?
> or any other color i should go for? keeping in mind im staying with the white paint job
> 
> *



white black or red, maybe tan / saddle color. Don't get too creative


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 24 2009, 09:51 PM~14871034
> *white ,black or red, maybe tan / saddle color. Don't get too creative
> *


x2


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

keep it clean white with colored piping and buttons if any


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gmailrocksmith_@Aug 26 2009, 01:24 AM~14883565
> *hi..
> how you doing guys....
> well this is a nice topic..well buddy you should go with the white color because its the original color and it looks good ...
> ...



wtf?


----------

